# What is your #1 favorite handgun ever made?



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Out of every gun you've ever had/shot/etc, what is your #1 favorite handgun ever made?


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

I'd have to say it would be my HK Mark23...... the smoothest shooting .45 I have ever shot and by far the most accurate!!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

1911.
That's it!!!

:lol: 

AFS


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> 1911.
> That's it!!!
> 
> :lol:
> ...


But which 1911? Which brand.

A single hand gun.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

My current CCW. A Ruger KP97DC is my Favorite.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*My favorite?*

My Ruger custom Super Blackhawk 5" three-screw, in .44 Magnum.
And the same in 7 1/2".

For looks only-Colt 1860 Army
Best looking autoloader-Whitney .22

Favorite Auto-Colt Gold Cup .45ACP. Never tried a 10mm but sounds promising.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Forgot one................*

My 5" S&W .44 Magnum with full lug barrel, Model 29.

Bob Wright


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

any brand. If it's a 1911 they're all the same.

AFS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> any brand. If it's a 1911 they're all the same.
> 
> AFS


Not true 

Mine is the P99 A/S Walther


----------



## rgs1975 (May 30, 2006)

For looks, functionality, reliability, stopping power, accuracy and ergonomics my vote goes to the Sig P229 in .40


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

For the past couple of years, I have been completely enamored with the Walther P99 AS, particularly the original style... I've yet to find anything I didn't like about the pistol! rayer:


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

tied , probably the super redhawk.


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

Sig P226


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Not because it's new. I like the feel, balance and recoil and stock site.
The XD40 sub-compact


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

It is still new so that special new gun feeling still lingers,but I can't imagaine ever liking a gun more that I like this one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> It is still new so that special new gun feeling still lingers,but I can't imagaine ever liking a gun more that I like this one.


Did U get the .40 cal or the 9mm version that started just now coming out?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

My Colt 1911 combat commander :-D


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

The S&W 3rd Gen TDA steel frames are my favorite although a K rame revolver is close behind.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

That's a really hard question for me to answer. 
I really liked the first pistol I ever shot, a WW2 Luger in 9mm(I was six). Or, maybe the first gun I ever owned, a Ruger Blackhawk in .357(I loved then and now, the "Old West").
Or maybe my Delta Elite because it's so purrrty!(And I think I'm addicted to 10mm recoil!)








:twisted:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Maximo said:
> 
> 
> > It is still new so that special new gun feeling still lingers,but I can't imagaine ever liking a gun more that I like this one.
> ...


9mm. I like having all my handguns the same Cal. that way I don't have to keep up with how many rounds for which gun I just keep 3000 rds at home and buy ammo just before I go to the range.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I just keep 3000 rds at home and buy ammo just before I go to the range.


3000 rounds!?! Wow.

Besides what is in my loaded mags (hollow points), I'm lucky if I have an extra box sitting at home. I tend to only buy right before I go to the range.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Don't even get me started on the stockpile of ammo I have. Its bad.

Hello, my name is JW, I'm an ammo whore....


BTW - Favorite gun of all time Series 70 COlt Commander

USP.45 is growing on me very quickly.....


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I own, have sold and shoot a lot of handguns but the one I keep coming back to is the S&W Model 15. There are newer models but the Model 15 suits me to a tee. Regards, Richard :lol:

When I bought my M15 it looked like this:









My Model 15 now looks like this:


----------



## jem375 (May 8, 2006)

It would have to be my SSK Industries T/C in 375JDJ...this handgun is really sweet and powerful....


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Gotta' be my Colt Defender. Small, light, & reliable.


----------



## Hk Fanatic (May 6, 2006)

Sig P226 of course :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

Colt SAA. Can't beat the classics. :wink:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I would have to say that my favorite is my HK USP Tactical! :-D


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Colt Phyton*

:-D My 28yr old Colt Python has never let me down. I still shoot it about twice a month. I can't even guess how many rounds I fired through her. It would have to be many thousands. Still shoots like it's brand new. When these tupperware pistols can match that I might buy another one. Yes I got one just to see what all the fuss was about them being the greatest thing since peanut butter. So far I can't complain about abot it, but it is only 1 year old. I still like steel and wood.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

M1911A1


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

For carry I have to go with my 3913 S&W.


----------



## badman400 (Jun 12, 2006)

XD-45ACP 8)


----------



## SgtRich (Jun 5, 2006)

Springfield Armory XD45ACP Service Model


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*which one ???*

The mind is a terrible trickster--I think that is why the safe stays full--each time I think I have a favorite--I pick up one of the others--so it may well be the one in my hand at the time.

Will always be a very warm spot for the COLT Python that I let get away many years ago.

:-D :-D

RJ


----------



## lou22 (May 16, 2006)

The gun I've had the most fun with was a Colt Trooper MKIII .357 mag. High quality gun, accurate as heck, and fun to shoot with a wide range of loads. For concealed carry, I love either my Kahr PM9 or Taurus PT145. Both are accurate for DAO and reliable 8) 

Lou


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

*That's my second most fave 45 ACP...*



badman400 said:


> XD-45ACP 8)


....most M1911A1's.......it's what ALL pistols aspire to be like.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

my Springer 1911 "Special Build."

Inventory?

.22 3000 rounds
.38 500 rounds
.357 750 rounds
.380 200 rounds
.45 1000 rounds
.223 800 rounds

Hurricane season is here. Have to stock up.

AFS


----------



## Camo Cowboy (Jul 3, 2006)

*I have 2 favorites.*

My S&W 4506 stainless, 5". 8+1, .45acp and my 1988 Circle 10 Bulgarian Makarov in 9X18.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> Inventory?
> 
> .22 3000 rounds
> .38 500 rounds
> ...


Man, I don't think U have enough    :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Looks like he's low on .380's. :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

My favorite semiauto handgun to shoot is my Walther P22. Shoots all day with no problems, cheap ammo, suppressed. Of the ones I own, the last I would get rid of, if I were to ever get rid of any, would be my CZ-75.

And; 
Handgun ammo currently on-hand

6981 .22LR including subsonic
500 .25ACP
50 .32 S&W Long
324 .380
425 9mm Mak
770 .38SP
1047 .357 Magnum
1750 9mm
138 .44 Magnum
866 .45 ACP
1170 .40 S&W

Now if you're talking total including rifle caliber, it's 35K plus

There may not be time to get to the store.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I'd have to second the H&K USP Tactical. That's MY favorite handgun, so far. My second favorite, which I no longer have, was a Dan Wesson Model 15-2


----------



## TWilliams (Jul 5, 2006)

Either my 229 9mm or my 96FS. I had a SA 1911 that I loved but I had to sell.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bumpo...


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

One of my newest, RUGER SP-101, 32 H&R magnum w/4" barrel and a aftermarket Hogue MonoGrip.:mrgreen:


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

colt LW commander 45 acp


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

has to be the one from the Saint John M. Browning 1911


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It's situational for me. For general defensive use, my Glock 17. For concealed carry, my Glock 26. Sentimentally, my Colt Commander.

But the really funny thing is that the one gun that feels best to me is one I no longer even own: a 6" S&W Model 19. There's nothing quite like a 6" Combat Magnum in my hands. I just have absolutely no use for one.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Dorian (Jul 21, 2006)

My H&K P7M8 

Dorian


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Oops dbl post


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I would have to say, My Kimber Pro CDP II


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a great appreciation for all Smith & Wesson DA revolvers, particularly N-frames. I always have this uncontrollable urge to buy more.


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

My all time favorite has to be the original Smith & Wesson .357 Magnum (pre-model numbers) with a 5" barrel. The gun handles and balances beautifully. Smooth as glass and accurate as all get out. The big N-frame soaks up the recoil and makes for pleasent shooting with even the stoutest magnum loads.

An extremely close second would be a Series 70 Colt Government Model 1911.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

mmmmm, I do like my Sig. But, the question is your #1 favorite handgun ever shot. I'd have to go with my most expensive. The Performance Center S&W 952-2 in 9mm.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> mmmmm, I do like my Sig. But, the question is your #1 favorite handgun ever shot. I'd have to go with my most expensive. The Performance Center S&W 952-2 in 9mm.


Sweet gun


----------



## TopDog (Sep 2, 2006)

Not for carry, but the gun I had the most fun shooting was my beloved Ruger RedHawk, 7 1/2 inch barrel Stainless Steel in .44 Magnum. It was also the first handgun I bought. I loved the way that sucker shot.


----------



## Davidq762 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Favorite? (Isn't that an impossible question for a certified gun nut to answer?)*

Semi - FN 57.....But, the Baby Eagle isn't bad either.....and then there's the AK pistol.... :smt067

Revolver - Colt Anaconda 4" SS.....that S&W 19-3 is a good shooter though....then again, the 7-1/2" Ruger Redhawk was always on target......


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Years ago I had a Ruger Security Six and a Super Blackhawk. I loved the Security Six and don’t know why I sold it. I even shot Grouse with it in Alaska. I know, a .357 is a little over kill but it’s all I had at the time. The Super was great because of the POWER!:smt071


----------



## Davidq762 (Aug 28, 2006)

*tnoisaw - Ruger Security Six*

Did the same thing. Had a 6" Security-Six, which I still can't tell why I sold/traded it, (been so long now, I can't remember which!). Same thing with a 4" SS Security-Six, but it went to a guys wife, (he was shipping over to Iraq and wanted her to have some home security, so I couldn't say no).

The next bonehead move I made, was getting rid of a S&W 645.....best shooting .45 I've ever owned. But I traded it for two REAL NICE rifles, so it was a good deal.....still, I miss the ol' gal.....:smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

1911 :smt1097


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

My Para.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Nineteen~eleven... :smt023


----------

